
Ask HN: What useful things are not taught as much as they should be? - notelonmusk
Realized I know zilch about law. It was never in my curriculum. Never needed it but it&#x27;d probably be useful. Many things would fit that category (taxes, life planning, etc) hence this post.
======
htfy96
Software Engineering.

As the tech progresses and individualism in software engineer rises, the
90s/00s software engineering pearls are forgotten by the new generation. Many
of these methodologies were mistakenly buried in the criticism in mid 00s and
removed from the course list. Some of my favorites and must-haves for an
engineers are: \- How to tell a user story (w/ storyboards, flowcharts,
mockups, etc) \- How to formalize your designed system (UML, hierarchy graph,
sequence graph, etc.) without a tedious/ambiguous "design doc" \- How to write
documentation (target audience, minimal examples, etc.)

------
KFC_Manager
Economics and financial planning. Dont think any economic theory is perfect,
but some help connect different systems in a framework where you can try to
work out the motives behind things you read in the news.

------
injb
The way I think about it is, there are certain areas of knowledge that divide
the world into 2 kinds of people, where those that have that knowledge
dominate and/or manipulate those that don't. That's how I rank what the most
important knowledge is.

Law, economics/finance, mathematics - things like that spring to mind. In
contrast, you're not in any danger of being financially ruined or locked up
because someone else knew geology or English literature, and you didn't.

------
ggm
Outside of the USA in the English language communiry: rhetoric. If you wonder
why you always seem to lose verbal argumentation, this and debating practice
are probably why: it's not the actual merits of your case, it's how they are
presented. In the U.S. and in some more exclusive schools both are taught.

Logic and philosophy would also apply

------
100011
Domain specific instead of domain general.

What I mean, is that most branches of study require their own school the
earlier the better.

Public school as a domain general educational process is a complete waste of
time, money, yields absolutely nothing at all.

